# 9 Week Biter



## Romeys Dad (Jun 24, 2012)

We just picked up Romey from the breeder 10 days ago, and she is adjusting to city life pretty well! Crate training is good (though she does scream bloody murder if we leave her, even to shower), potty training is getting better daily, and she couldn't be any more cute or happy.

One issue - she is a BITER. I know that she's a pup and she needs to chew so I let her go (probably too much) on my hands and arms. When she gets overly aggressive, I give her a stern, "OFF" and replace my appendage with a toy. Unfortunately, this seems to leave her completely unfazed. I'm hoping she'll grow out of it, but the frequent snaps at the face/ears/nose are worrisome...

Any suggestions? Am I wrong to think she'll outgrow this phase? Any suggestions would help. Thanks!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forum ...you sound as if you have everything covered, I have to take Darcy up to the shower to get some order in my life, she sleeps on our bed, but goes into her crate when I have to go out...as for the biting, you do exactly what I do ...offering a toy for your arm,leg or neck.. 
I had to get rid of all my hens from my garden as she was grabing them into the house and into her crate thinking they were toys..
Just enjoy your Vizsla and this wonderful forum.


----------



## Murphy (Jun 23, 2012)

Murphy has been the same but is getting better. He was a sock biter when we got him. Now he seldom bites but when he is in superhypermaddog mode then he can snap while jumping etc.

He doesn't really do it to me as much my wife and I think it's because I'm sterner. 

We also do the remove object and hand a toy thing. 

We have young kids so are very. On conscious of him snapping.

I think usual be firm but fair and give it time. I do daft things when playing like holding him down just enough and long enough so he knows who is boss.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I can assure you that she WILL outgrow it! 

What she is exhibiting is normal puppy behavior. It doesn't last forever, although most owners of new puppies will agree that it seems to last too long! 

What you are doing is good. Just keep diverting her attention to something more acceptable than your arm (fingers, other body part). She is just a baby, remember. 

Another thing to keep in mind as you are raising your puppy is that chewing objects is normal puppy behavior. If you can't supervise her pretty much constantly, she will destroy something(s) that you love. When this happens, go get a newspaper, roll it up, and hit yourself over the head with it, because you weren't watching her closely enough. They chew 'til they're two. Good luck, Romeys Dad! ;D Congratulations on your new puppy!!


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh yes, that is normal. Probably my least favorite stage that Pippa went through, but it is normal (all you have to do is search puppy biting and nipping on the search tab...many of us have gone through this ).

Distracting with a toy is a great approach. When that didn't work, we yelped in a high-pitched voice "Eek!" and then left the room for a minute or two. I won't say that it was a magical cure-all, but it did begin to curb some of the nipping (the puppy sees you as fun, when you leave the fun "stops"). Then I would do that again....and again....and again.... :

Nipping was almost finished by 16 weeks and COMPLETELY gone by 20 weeks. Hang in there. 

Congratulations on your new puppy!!!


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

Congratulations! 

My baby girl was also a biter but after about two weeks she switched to mouthing. Now at 17 weeks biting is a thing of the past!!

What I did was say NO in a very angry voice and offered a toy. But the best trick was growling and barking at her like a dog would. That made a difference right away. 

I'm jealous of the fact that women can make very high pitched voice but I had to find something else that she wouldn't mistake with encouragement.


----------



## Romeys Dad (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks so much for all of the prompt responses!!! I've spent all day being mauled and I must say, the "EEK!" high pitched yelp seems to really work! 

I do live in small apt. complex, so I'm excited to see how our neighbors respond to my new sound effects ;D Romey learned how to jump onto the couch today... my last refuge has now been compromised!


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Haha! Once they go up on the sofa there's no turning back.. they are cuddly dogs! 

As mentioned before, there's lots of different solutions on this forum as I think everyone here has had to go through the horrible biting phase! Luckily she will grow out of it. Hercules was at his worst from 9-12 weeks then it got better, stopped about 17 or 18 weeks. 

Another thing I found helpful was socialising with other dogs. I know she won't have had her injections yet but if you know anyone with a vaccinated, well trained older dog it would be good for her to play with them. 

If she gets too rough with the dog, it will let her know by walking off or 'telling her off' with a growl. I think this must teach them not to bite too hard. I found H listened to other dogs a lot more than me when he was tiny, as after a play session he would leave my poor arms alone! 

Now sometimes his teeth accidentally brush my arm if he is wound up and playing. He will step back and look incredibly guilty! Priceless.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Our breeder taught us to put the webspace of your hand on top of his snout, then use your thumb and index finger on opposite sides of the mouth to squeeze his canine teeth since they are sensitive from teething. We did this with Miles, gently applying pressure, a small shake, and a firm "no" and then offering him an appropriate item to chew on. He tried to nip us a few times and that was then end of it to this day. We taught visitors how to do it in case he tried it with them. Good luck!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

You can also put your thumb in the mouth in the bottom with your hand under jaw. They'll open their mouth wide with this.


----------



## katicabogar86 (Jul 4, 2012)

My Csilla did this too when I first brought her home. You are doing the right thing, after about a week or two of consistently replacing your hand with a toy, she'll get the idea and will lessen biting on your hand. I also make sure to squeal "Ow" if she chomps on my hand, so she can understand that it hurts me, in doing this she has gotten much softer when she does try to bite at my hands or feet. I'm hoping that soon she won't try to nip me at all


----------



## dcjwlee (Jun 22, 2012)

My nine week old is doing the same thing. Easily diverted with toys but I worry that she will associate nipping at my legs with receiving a toy. There have been more than a few close calls when she jumped in between my legs while we are walking...


My strategy has been to go "A!" in a stern voice and then walk away. If she continues after me I will turn to her and say it one more time. If this doesn't work I divert her, then pick her up and let her cool down in her exercise pen for a little.

I step more heavily when she seems to be "nippy", this keeps her from getting to brave near my feet, and I completely ignore her. Sometimes I turn and face her and say "AAAAA!" and make myself look as big as possible at the same time if she bites me when I am standing still. Usually, the best results come from a toy and a little cool down time.


----------

